# 7WT Echo Ion/Echo Edge fly combo



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

*SOLD pending payment*

I'm expecting a couple new toys so time for a couple to go. This has been a very fun setup to fish and I really love the weight and action of the rod. Its a 9', 7WT Echo Edge with a Echo Ion 6/7 reel along with an extra spool. This reel is fairly inexpensive but very durable and smooth. I will include a Scientific Anglers Supra WF-7F line with one spool. I am not including the other line that is pictured. 

This setup with the extra spool, backing and line would cost $440.00 (Rod $249.99, Reel $79.99, Extra spool $39.99, Line and backing $70.00)

I'm asking 200.00 for the whole getup

I'll add pics later or can text pics now as needed


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Uh oh...are these new fishing toys?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Of course


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Any offers?


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

I need a seven....... need to sell some boats first though


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bump, willing to entertain offers


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

THIS WEEKEND ONLY--- I WILL TAKE $150.00 

Need it gone!


----------

